# Ports install - not from local ports collection



## Stamps (May 14, 2009)

is it posible to install programs from ports collection and not install ports collection on the HDD?

Not with pkg_add -r... But with make install...


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

You can try this:

http://www.freebsddiary.org/portwithoutports.php


----------



## Stamps (May 14, 2009)

The problem with this might be that i must know off all dependencies ports to be downloaded and prepared before installing. So i will not use ports if i don't have them installed localy.

Thanks for answer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Dependencies can be looked up without the ports tree, but it will be a never-ending story hunting down dependencies of dependencies for sure. You could NFS-import an external ports tree or use an external build server to produce binary packages, of course.


----------



## Stamps (May 14, 2009)

I see. Thanks for the tip. I never did think of that.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

That's how I've set it up. My /usr/ports is NFS exported on my build server so my other machines can mount it (I do the same for /usr/src and /usr/obj). Packages are pre-build on my build server. I just pkg_add them on my other machines.


----------



## Stamps (May 15, 2009)

That is advanced stuff. Hope i will master it over the time.


----------



## kamikaze (May 15, 2009)

You can always use binary packages. If you use sysutils/bsdadminscripts, you can even use [cmd=]pkg_upgrade[/cmd] for installing, which will download all required packages in advance (if available even parallel from several mirrors) and take care of conflicts (unlike pkg_add).

It just downloads an INDEX from the package server and gets all required information from that, instead of requiring a ports tree.

Admittedly (is that even a real word?) the quality of FreeBSD mirrors is pretty bad, package wise. If you'd want to install 800 packages at once you'd only get 150-200 from the mirrors.


----------

